# switching from test cyp to test enathate



## HydroEJP88 (Jul 6, 2015)

So my script just ran out, took my last dose, it wasn't the normal 100 a week it was closer to 130 probably. Figured I might as well cash the vial out. 

So due to insurance reasons I took matters into my own hands, so I'm getting ready to switch over.

I took my pin on Thursday so I'm gonna get my bloods on Wednesday to see where 100 a week puts me. 

I will most likely bump up to 250 a week, 125 twice a week. I'm thinking Monday and Thursday, to make it somewhat evenly spaced.

Will I notice any difference between the 2 or is it pretty much the same just different half life?

I will post up my blood results to get some help reading them.

If I missed anything let me know


----------



## finacat (Jul 6, 2015)

your fine as long as gear is legit


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jul 6, 2015)

I will be getting another set of blood work done a few weeks into it. I know my script is legit so it will give me a good base number to start with. 

It better be legit dammit lol


----------



## mickems (Jul 6, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> So my script just ran out, took my last dose, it wasn't the normal 100 a week it was closer to 130 probably. Figured I might as well cash the vial out.
> 
> So due to insurance reasons I took matters into my own hands, so I'm getting ready to switch over.
> 
> ...



you're right. half lifes are slightly different but, you will not notice a difference between the two.


----------



## Rumpy (Jul 7, 2015)

Half life and ester weight are very close.  Like everyone else said, you will not notice any difference.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jul 7, 2015)

So if it's legit gear the only thing I will notice will be some slightly better gains due to the higher test dosage


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 7, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> So if it's legit gear the only thing I will notice will be some slightly better gains due to the higher test dosage



Agree with the Bros - the ester change won't impact you. Going from 100 Mg weekly to 250 weekly will have an impact - not a huge impact, but you'll feel and see the difference I'd expect.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 7, 2015)

bro this is AAS 101. You should have known this by now.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jul 7, 2015)

I hear ya seek, I'm just making sure I have my facts straight.

Curious to hear from the veterans as always.

If my gear checks out I will be getting enough to run a cycle of 500 a week


----------



## Seeker (Jul 7, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> I hear ya seek, I'm just making sure I have my facts straight.
> 
> Curious to hear from the veterans as always.
> 
> If my gear checks out I will be getting enough to run a cycle of 500 a week



Fair enough bro.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 7, 2015)

Don't switch esters 

You might die


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jul 7, 2015)

Pillar speaks the truth


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jul 7, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> I hear ya seek, I'm just making sure I have my facts straight.
> 
> Curious to hear from the veterans as always.
> 
> If my gear checks out I will be getting enough to run a cycle of 500 a week



Your first cycle? I cant remember.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jul 7, 2015)

Yeah I haven't ran a cycle yet, focusing on getting my trt dialed in


----------



## Jayjay82 (Jul 7, 2015)

They are extremely similar you are not going to have a problem switching from cyp to enanthate.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 7, 2015)

If your TRT was for 100mg a week why are you bumping it up to 250mg now?

If you want the trough levels get bloods done just before you do your next pin. If you want peak levels you'll want bloods done 24hrs +/- 12hrs post injection. You'll also want to wait 6wks or so after switching over before doing bloods to let the new gear stabilize and old metbaoliZe.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jul 7, 2015)

That's the plan Doc.

My original script was for 200mg a month, so that's when I realized that the doctor I went through had no clue what he was doing. 

It all depends on what my blood work says really, I had test levels in the mid 200s when I started, so if the 100 a week hasn't got me to a range that's closer to where my natural levels should be, then I will bump it up and get re tested


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 7, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> That's the plan Doc.
> 
> My original script was for 200mg a month, so that's when I realized that the doctor I went through had no clue what he was doing.
> 
> It all depends on what my blood work says really, I had test levels in the mid 200s when I started, so if the 100 a week hasn't got me to a range that's closer to where my natural levels should be, then I will bump it up and get re tested



That makes more sense. Just wait long enough in between changes for blood work to reflect them.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jul 7, 2015)

What is everyone's normal blood work testing schedule like? 

Do you guys get it taken during the high, the lows, or right about in the middle. 

Thursday will be a week, so I'm not sure if it would be better to get it today or just wait until then.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 7, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> What is everyone's normal blood work testing schedule like?
> 
> Do you guys get it taken during the high, the lows, or right about in the middle.
> 
> Thursday will be a week, so I'm not sure if it would be better to get it today or just wait until then.



How long has it been since you switched over?

IMO, getting both peak and trough levels is the best bet as you have more data to optimize your protocol. For peak levels, 24hrs post injection, for troughs just before your next pin


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jul 7, 2015)

I haven't switched yet, I'm thinking I will get my bloods done today after work. That would be 5 days since my last pin. 

Then I will start the Test e Thursday and wait a few weeks like you said and get tested again


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 7, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> I haven't switched yet, I'm thinking I will get my bloods done today after work. That would be 5 days since my last pin.
> 
> Then I will start the Test e Thursday and wait a few weeks like you said and get tested again



This would be close to a trough level then.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jul 7, 2015)

So if I keep the next bloods around trough level it should give me a good indication then right? 

Thanks everyone, I'm still new to all of this


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 7, 2015)

A good indication of how your UGL gear compares to pharma? Yes you could get some good ideas about how they compare


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jul 7, 2015)

Yeah that's what I meant lol sorry


----------



## whitelml (Jul 7, 2015)

My little trt dose of 100mg a week puts me at 951 3 days after injection. 6ft and just under 200lbs.  Pharmacy runs out of stock on test E and C sometimes.  Ive switched several times between the 2 to which ever was in stock at the time.  Never noticed any difference.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jul 7, 2015)

What was your starting test levels, do you remember?


----------



## whitelml (Jul 7, 2015)

Had it tested 3 times from 3 different docs...lol.  All test were in the a.m.   385-405 between the 3.  First doc said i didnt need it bc I had facial hair...lol


----------



## bronco (Jul 7, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> I haven't switched yet, I'm thinking I will get my bloods done today after work. That would be 5 days since my last pin.
> 
> Then I will start the Test e Thursday and wait a few weeks like you said and get tested again



5 days after last pin would be just fine. I normally wait 4 and go first thing in the morning for blood draw


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 8, 2015)

I have a bunch of bottles of e and c. I just grab one and inject weekly. Never had any problems.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 9, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> I have a bunch of bottles of e and c. I just grab one and inject weekly. Never had any problems.


Not anymore you dont....

#teamnattyecks


----------

